# G0442 Alcohol Screening Reimbursement



## martin@accuquik.com (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anybody had success billing the G0442 Alcohol screening to Medicare?  

Palmetto is rejecting the charge as "non-covered services because this is a routine exam or screening procedure done in conjunction with a routine exam."  I spoke with a Medicare rep that told me the denial is because of the V-code dx we are submitting with it.  I can not find an LCD that provides acceptable dx and the CMS documentation states the there is no dx requirement for payment of the charge.


----------

